

Results of advertising to reddit AskScience for 2 days - Scitr
https://plus.google.com/100277270777581280183/posts/CR14PQQvpFz

======
chinedufn
I think you might have seen a higher CTR if you made your ad less about you
and more about the viewer. People are more likely to click something that they
think will help them.

Maybe something along the loose lines of: "Hey how can we better help you ___
?"

~~~
Scitr
Probably, but I think on reddit most people are in consumption mode, like when
people zone out and repeatedly click through TV channels.

So I think advertisement titles need to ask nothing of the person, and only
offer a treat.

"Here is a picture of my cute cat sleeping on my warm laptop"

Then have the laptop screen be the website. They get the reward of the
picture, you get expanded awareness that your site exists.

